# How to Install Via k8m800 driver in Ubuntu 7.10?



## deepakchan (Nov 4, 2007)

I found a procedure here *snipurl.com/1t40n

Is it safe to try it out.?

After installing it will I be able to enable compiz and all?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

^it doesnt worth the effort.it is a cr@p driver.go to their forum>Linux and see what unichrome and openchrome devels are asking!.VIA doesnot have a good driver for their h/w in Linux.the only option left is going to *openchrome.org and *help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
to follow to have VIA Unichrome working for u.that also 2D only mostly DRI may not be supported.also,never expect ur mobo to have compiz or compiz-fusion to run.it cannot with present drivers.unofficial drivers from openchrome are far better.the link u gave is veryold and it says about compiling kernel and kernel modules to have support.but i know that it cannot really support ur onboard-gfx.


----------

